# EXCEL - Multiple windows



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

Ok, maybe i'm crazy - but I really dont thing so...

It seems all of the sudden, that EVERY excel document is now bundled into 1 main excel window... as apposed to all seperate ones (like i swear it used to be)..

they all show up seperately in the taskbar, but are still bunched in the same window

so if I press alt+f4 in 1 window - it wants to close them all (and this is what i specifically remember doing before - and it would only close the 1 im looking at)... its making it a hassle - and in other ways (that i cant remember) as well!!

any ideas? i check options pretty thoroughly..


----------



## Big Pat (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi
Not an expert on this (didn't even know what Alt+F4 did till just now) but tried it out on my PC just now and got the same result.

But if you use the mouse instead you get two X buttons at the top right of the window. Clicking the lower one just closes the active document and clicking the upper one closes Excel. 

But I guess you really need to do this using the keyboard and not the mouse?


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

i know how to close the ones i want, and all that... i can DEAL..

but the problem is i have all these habbits formed - and should everything be saved but still open, and i hit alt+f4 - they all close!! 

most cases, atleast 1 is unsaved and i hit cancel so they all stay open..


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

*TOOLS --> OPTIONS -->VIEW TAB* and put a check in the option that says "Windows In Taskbar"

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

the problem is that it shows them seperately but still acts as 1, rather then them all being independent..

i'm starting to think i'm crazy...


----------



## sagosen (Jul 25, 2007)

Just did a google search about this and found you guys struggling with the same issue, googled again and found the answer:

To quote Steve Bohler from PCmag.com

"f you open a new workbook from the File menu of an existing copy of Excel, it will load as another window inside that copy. If you launch an Excel workbook from Windows Explorer while Excel is running, the default behavior is for that new workbook to load within the existing copy of Excel. What you need to do is launch a separate copy of Excel from the Start menu and then open your second workbook within that copy. Now you have two distinct Excel windows that you can size and position as you please. Note that you can't use Ctrl-F6 to move between them, the way you could if they were hosted within the same instance of Excel."


In the spirit of sharing. This should help.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think he/she might be running Windows XP and it is grouping the same file types together. To turn this off you need to right-click on the "Start Button" and select "Properties." Click on the "Taskbar" tab and uncheck off the checkbox that says "Group Similar Taskbar Buttons."


----------

